# What kind of fish is this?



## davetnrmm103 (May 23, 2012)




----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

remora


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

remora / sneakerhead / bait stealing pain in the.... That critter is responsible for more rods going into the drink because folks bait the hook and toss it in, set the rod down to wipe their hands or help the wife or kids and plop... sneaker head done pulled your rod over. Beware of them


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Banded remora fish.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

That is a #*&^%?!!£¥¤☆~#@ fish.


----------



## davetnrmm103 (May 23, 2012)

Awesome, never seen one. Thank you


----------



## Alumacrafty (Feb 4, 2018)

If we only knew how large a fish that thing has hitched a ride with.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Po man cobia, sneaker head, remora... lots of fun to put on someone's bare back!!!!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

"Hitch hiker" is what we call them since one snatched a baited leader before Ocean Man Matt could retie. After the snatch and some choice words from Matt, we relocated a good distance and even cruised on plane a fair distance. Once we were at rest, Matt caught the same "hitch hiker" and retrieved his stolen baited leader. To our amazement, said "hitch hiker" must've attached to the bottom of the hull for the ride and resumed the bait stealing shenanigans.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Alabama cobia. That one was a trophy fish.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Chum will bring em in.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

You can let the kids have some fun letting them try to attach to their leg, but don't let it attach to your boat hull on the inside; trying to pry one off the boat hull is like separating two 5-gallon buckets... just won't give! (And second not dangling bait in the water as you do something else, thinking it won't get hit being right next to the boat - those guys will pull your rod in the water quick.)


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

To the "A" Team that's a ******* Cobia. Hat um more than sharks.


----------

